# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل يجوز للمراة ان تسافر مع زوج اختها سواء بوجود اختها معهم او بدونها?

## المفيدي

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الافاضل 
هل من بحث حول مسألة المحرم وهي هل يجوز للمراة ان تسافر مع زوج اختها سواء بوجود اختها معهم او بدونها
ارجوا من يتكرم بالكلام حول هذه المسالة ان يفصل ويوضح بالاضافة الى النظر الى هل زوج اختها محرم او لا 
وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## المفيدي

اين طلبة العلم والباحثين 
اخوكم محتاج لمساعدتكم

----------


## رياض النضرة

وعليكم السلام...
زوج الأخت ليس من المحارم لها فلا يجوز لها الخلوة معه ولا مرافقته في السفر إلا إذا كان زوجها ثالثهما فلا بأس..
واقرأ المحرمات في قوله تعالى: ( حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم وبناتكم وأخواتكم...) من الآية: 23إلى 24

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه  قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم
<لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر سفراً يكون ثلاثة أيام فصاعداً ، إلا ومعها أبوها ، أو ابنها ، أو زوجها ، أو أخوها ، أو ذو محرم منها>رواه مسلم

زوج الأخت ليس محرما على التأبيد كما هو معلوم و بالتالي لا يجوز لها السفر معه 

وقال ابنُ قُدامة (المغني)
المَحرمُ : زوجها أو من تحرم عليه على التأبيد بنسب أو سبب مباح كأبيها وابنها وأخيها من نسب أو رضاع

و هذه بعض فتاوى من هو أعلم مني

-قال الشيخ خالد البليهد(صيد الفوائد)

السؤال :
الأخ الفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤالي هو:
نحن نعيش في خارج بلادنا زوجي وانا والاولاد وبيت اختي(هي وزوجها واولادها) وفي الصيف نسافر لبلدنا فهل يجوز ان ارجع بعد اجازة الصيف مع اختي وزوجها واولادها علما ان السفر سيكون بالباصات(الحافل  ) وطبعا الباص في عائلات كثيره وزوج اختي هو محرم مؤقت وفترة السفر يوم. خلال الذهاب سيكون زوجي معنا ولكن اجازته قصيره جدا ولي بعض الامور احتاج ان انجزها هناك بعده 
وجزاك الله خيرا

الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله. لا يجوز لك السفر مع زوج أختك لأنه ليس محرما لك شرعا ولا يجوز لك السفر مع رفقة نساء بدون محرم ولو كنا مأمونات لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى المرأة عن السفر بلا محرم وهذا نهي عام لا يستثنى منه شيء. والمحرم هو كل من لا يحل له نكاحها على التأبيد بسبب قرابة أو رضاع أو مصاهرة كالأب والابن والأخ وابن الأخ وابن الأخت والعم والخال والأخ من الرضاعة و أب الزوج و ابنه. أما من لا تحرم عليه على التأبيد فليس بمحرم لا يجوز أن تخلو به ولا أن تسافر معه كابن العم وابن الخال وزوج الأخت وغيرهم . والواجب على المسلمة أن تمتثل الشرع وتتقيد به وتسلم الأمر لله ولو لم يظهر لها حكمة والخير كل الخير في التزام الشرع وعدم الإلتفات إلى الأعذار والرخص الساقطة وإذا قدمت المرأة الشرع على هواها حصل لها خير كثير وكانت عاقبتها حسنة. 
أسأل الله لك التوفيق لما يحبه ويرضاه والثبات على الحق.
والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


-قال الشيخ أحمد كردي(شبكة الفتاوى الشرعية)
الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين، والتابعين، ومن تبع هداهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين، وبعد:
فسفر المرأة وحدها مسافة القصر(90) كيلو مترا فأكثر من غير زوج أو محرم معها ممنوع شرعا، لما فيه من الأضرار، وأجاز الفقهاء لها السفر منفردة للضرورة، والضرورة أن يكون السفر محتما ولا يوجد محرم ولا زوج يرافقها.
وأفتى بعض متأخري المالكية بجواز سفر المرأة بدون زوج أو محرم مع الرفقة المأمونة مطلقا، والقول الأول هو الراجح عندي احتياطا.
والله تعالى أعلم.

-فتوى اللجنة الدائمة(نور الإسلام)
يحرم على المرأة السفر بدون محرم مطلقًا، سواء قصرت المسافة أم طالت. ومن شروط وجوب الحج على المرأة وجود محرم، فإذا لم تجد محرمًا فلا إثم عليها في تأخير الحج، ومحرم المرأة هو زوجها أو من تحرم عليه على التأييد بنسب أو مصاهرة أو رضاع، فلا تكون المرأة محرمًا للمرأة، ولا زوج أختها محرمًا لها.


-قال الشيخ عبد الرحمان السحيم(المشكاة)
زوج الأخت ليس مَحْرَمًا ، فلا يجوز له أن يخلو بأخوات زوجته ، ولا أن يسافر بهن مِن غير محرَم ؛ ووجود زوجته معه ليس له حُكم المحرمية . 

وتحريم زوج الأخت ليس أبَدِيًّا ؛ لأنه لو طلّق زوجته أو ماتت ، جاز له أن يتزوّج بأخت زوجته ، فعلى ذلك لا يُعتبر مَحْرَمًا ؛لأن المحرم من يَحرُم على التأبيد . 

والله تعالى أعلم .


أبو معاذ

----------


## المفيدي

في البداية اشكر الاخوين رياض النضرة أبو و أم معاذ
الذين افادونا بهذه المعلومات القيمة نسأل الله ايجزيهما خير الجزاء 
ويرزقنا الله و ايهم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------

